
My simple YouTube product reviews plugin - tiagorbf
Quite often, when I am searching for a product online, I end up checking youtube for reviews.<p>I built a plugin that adds a youtube button to online shops (amazon, ebay, etc…) and allows the find relevant youtube reviews in one click.<p>Online Shopping Youtube Reviews - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2L3YWdh<p>I hope it&#x27;s useful for you.
======
hendricius
Was using the plugin earlier and I love seeing some reviews directly on
Amazon. I trust the YouTube reviews more than the actual reviews, sad times.

~~~
tiagorbf
glad you find it useful :)

------
mtmail
bit.ly redirect goes to [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/online-
shopping-yo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/online-shopping-
youtube-r/nbafakjhjdnajappcopkdlfpkbhjhlbg)

